# Quick Question



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2013)

"Quick question: Which Asian country has seen its life expectancy go up an astounding 18 years in just one decade, while turning from one of the world's most rural countries into one of its fastest-urbanizing? Oh, and the country's GDP increased tenfold in that same period."




































What Went Right? - By Peter Bergen | Foreign Policy


----------



## daveman (Aug 11, 2013)

That obviously happened solely due to Obama.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm guessing Afghanistan for obvious reasons. Of course their the level of life-quality was even below most sub-Saharan African countries.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2013)

Everyone is (naturally) so focused on the many intractable problems there that perhaps some positive changes are overlooked. Maybe the glass is a quarter full, but it's still possible to hold on to some optimism. Of course, over the next few years Obama will try to throw away all gains made there and forget about the place like he did with Iraq - all for any perceived political gains he thinks he can squeeze out in a press conference or two. If we elect another democrat after he's gone, we will revert to Bill Clinton- style foreign policy and in ten years the country will be (in all senses) what it was before we ever set foot there. Ten years after that...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2013)

Or, we can elect a competent, responsible, qualified leader of our own country for a change next time and hopefully lend a hand to Afghanistan continuing in a positive direction.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 12, 2013)

Nobody reports anything positive about it thats why its hard for people to believe it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 12, 2013)

This is a good article btw.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope that in 20 years we can have a very different discussion about conditions there.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> I hope that in 20 years we can have a very different discussion about conditions there.



I think we will, it was always going to take decades for Afghanistan to rebuild.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 14, 2013)

Back in the 70s before the Taliban took over it was actually touted as a pretty open, beautiful place for the adventurous to visit. Now, not so much. But in a few decades I hope your optimism (and mine) is validated.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Back in the 70s before the Taliban took over it was actually touted as a pretty open, beautiful place for the adventurous to visit. Now, not so much. But in a few decades I hope your optimism (and mine) is validated.



Afghanistan was pretty nice back in the 70s, what screwed it up was the Russian invasion and the influx of Islamic Militants into the country.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2013)

This is not the thread for venting your bigotry. Get lost.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, get the fuck out of here clown.


----------



## Dante (Aug 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Everyone is (naturally) so focused on the many intractable problems there that perhaps some positive changes are overlooked. Maybe the glass is a quarter full, but it's still possible to hold on to some optimism. Of course, over the next few years Obama will try to throw away all gains made there and forget about the place like he did with Iraq - all for any perceived political gains he thinks he can squeeze out in a press conference or two. If we elect another democrat after he's gone, we will revert to Bill Clinton- style foreign policy and in ten years the country will be (in all senses) what it was before we ever set foot there. Ten years after that...





So we stay by force?     the Afghanis want us out. They want full control of their country back.  Freedom or democracy at the point of a gun will quickly fade away as they revert to their tribal ways

Message: nation building fails when the nation being built is forcibly occupied...then thete was Haiti


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2013)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is (naturally) so focused on the many intractable problems there that perhaps some positive changes are overlooked. Maybe the glass is a quarter full, but it's still possible to hold on to some optimism. Of course, over the next few years Obama will try to throw away all gains made there and forget about the place like he did with Iraq - all for any perceived political gains he thinks he can squeeze out in a press conference or two. If we elect another democrat after he's gone, we will revert to Bill Clinton- style foreign policy and in ten years the country will be (in all senses) what it was before we ever set foot there. Ten years after that...
> ...




Who said that, you idiot?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 27, 2013)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is (naturally) so focused on the many intractable problems there that perhaps some positive changes are overlooked. Maybe the glass is a quarter full, but it's still possible to hold on to some optimism. Of course, over the next few years Obama will try to throw away all gains made there and forget about the place like he did with Iraq - all for any perceived political gains he thinks he can squeeze out in a press conference or two. If we elect another democrat after he's gone, we will revert to Bill Clinton- style foreign policy and in ten years the country will be (in all senses) what it was before we ever set foot there. Ten years after that...
> ...



I don't think he is saying we should stay.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 27, 2013)

Afghans want the U.S. to stay. It is Al Qaida and Taliban which want the U.S. out.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 27, 2013)

Afghans are grateful for all the sacrifices US servicemen/women have given for their country. They even appreciate infrastructure work done by Indians. 

I personally think the U.S. armed forces should stay in Afghanistan just a tad bit longer at least till Afghan National Army is ready.


----------



## bianco (Sep 3, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Afghans are grateful for all the sacrifices US servicemen/women have given for their country. They even appreciate infrastructure work done by Indians.
> 
> I personally think the U.S. armed forces should stay in Afghanistan just a tad bit longer at least till Afghan National Army is ready.




The Afghan National Army will never be ready...IMO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2F80llZ5F4]The Hashish Army - Afghanistan - YouTube[/ame]


Time the US and its allies went home...and left the People of Afghanistan to it.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 11, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Or, we can elect a competent, responsible, qualified leader of our own country for a change next time and hopefully lend a hand to Afghanistan continuing in a positive direction.



You need a competent, responsible, and qualified voting public for a change before that happens.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 11, 2013)

The problem in the region is Pakistan, not Afghanistan per se; until Pakistan decides to civilize, Afghanistan will be unstable.


----------



## bianco (Sep 11, 2013)

'Rambo 3' showed Afghanistan very clearly.

Only the misguided would've invaded the place.


----------

